# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Senior Technical Consultant, Artech Inc, Renton WA

## ChadWasser

*SENIOR TECHNICAL CONSULTANT*
The Senior Technical Consultant plays an instrumental role as a subject matter expert on a high touch, customer-oriented team in the fine arts industry and partners with both internal and external stakeholders to execute a wide variety of 2-dimensional and 3-dimensional projects of moderate to high level complexity and risk. The person in this position provides specialized knowledge, employee supervision, and acts as the primary compliance and quality assurance agent in the field.  He/she is responsible for applying current knowledge of art related issues, trends, museum best practices, materials, and industry standards to the artwork entrusted to our care. To be successful in this role, one must demonstrate strong task and time management skills and be highly adept at critical thinking in a fast-paced environment where priorities change quickly.
Responsibilities include the following areas:

*PROJECT EXECUTION:*

Work directly with clients, Artech project managers and service lines, industry partners and external vendors to develop and estimate scopes of work, prepare work breakout structures and execution plans, manage resources, execute projects and manage project change.Engage peers in a collaborative work environment to problem solve and develop innovative art handling solutions.Create and effectively communicate execution plans for crew members, set priorities and keep crew aware of progress toward goal and total scope of work.Manage jobsite workflow, organization, task delegation, and schedule.Ensure the efficient use of resources.Manage change control process; ensure that proposed change to scope is adequately defined, qualified and approved before implementation.Oversee crews in technical execution of work.Extend support, advice and art handling expertise to all Artech service lines as necessary.

*RISK MANAGEMENT AND SAFETY:*

Maintain a clean and safe work environment; adhere to all Artech safety policies.Manage crew safety; create, deliver, and comply with Job Safety Analysis forms and corrective actions, PPE identification and sourcing, and identifying any trainings or certifications necessary.PPE compliance; remain up to date of regulation, sourcing and purchasing.Evaluate project requests to identify and mitigate risk.Remain up to date on industry best practices and standards to ensure the safe handling, tracking and storage of the artwork entrusted to Artech.Invest time in personal ongoing education and skill development.Design hard goods as needed for seismic mitigation and safety of object during and after handling and installation.Identify structural aspects of installation and work directly with engineers, architects and inspectors for development of stamped drawings, geo tech analysis and field surveys.Uphold Artech security protocols regarding access to, information about, and movement of all artwork held in our care.Enforce building security by following sign-in, escort, and identity verification processes on all guests.Strictly observe all Artech and client non-disclosure agreements to maintain the utmost level of discretion and confidentiality of our clients and the projects we work on.

*PROJECT MANAGEMENT: * 

Deliver excellent customer service through impeccable communication, accuracy, expediency, and technical prowess.Safeguard the success and profitability of projects; manage project budget, schedule and quality.Understand and manage client expectations, requirements and sensitivity.Ensure the prompt completion, accuracy and thoroughness of all project paperwork and records and archive appropriately.Understand and enforce contract and service agreement compliance.Maintain clear and timely communication with both internal and external stakeholders.Follow company workflow policies and procedures and utilize project systems and tools.Operate as onsite liaison between clients and Artech, anticipate client needs and exceed expectations.Specify and source specialized equipment and machinery as needed.Follow Artech vendor procurement process and ensure proper contractual engagements of sub-contractors as needed.Manage vendor relationships for existing suppliers as well as investigating new suppliers, materials and practices, and implementing them as appropriate.

*DEPARTMENT DEVELOPMENT:*

Serve as a leader in the company.Present and enforce the highest level of standards.Attend and make productive contributions to meetings, site visits and consultations with clients, vendors, industry partners and/or Artech staff.Contribute informed feedback on crew capabilities and advise on staffing and training deficiencies.Participate in the recruitment, hiring, training and supervision of crew for Art Handling Department.Provide regular guidance, performance management, and ongoing development of crew for Art Handling Department.

Understand and enforce company policies, procedures and business ethics codes and assure that they are communicated and implemented within department.Assist in the development of new markets and service offers to expand the Art Handling Department.

*ADDITIONAL:*

Other duties as assigned/agreed

*THIS POSITION:*

Reports to Operations ManagerStarts and ends day at facility in Renton/Kent, WA area.Full time (40 hours per week)Eligible for overtime and off-hours shifts.Generally scheduled Monday through Friday, 8:30am  5pmHours and work times will vary based on the needs of the business; must have flexibility.Travel between 0-15%.Estimated Percentage Labor Breakout:
Field Work/Labor 75%Project Management 25%


*REQUIRED SKILLS AND QUALIFICATIONS:*

Demonstrated mastery in area of expertise (minimum of one core Fine Art Handling skill).A minimum of five years art handling field work or equivalent experience.Knowledge of contemporary museum practices and industry standards for art handling, transportation, and storage.Excellent soft skills, strong collaboration and influencing skills and ability to develop and manage relationships.Proven ability to mentor, supervise and lead a team.Ability to organize, multitask, prioritize, and work under pressure.Must be able to lift and move with at least 75lbs.Able to bend, kneel, crouch and/or stand for extended periods of time.Proficiency in Microsoft Office Suite (Word, Excel, Outlook and PowerPoint)Aptitude for data management (knowledge of Access and AIMS a plus)Familiarity with basic art terminology and art history is a plus.Clean and tidy appearance_Uncompromising discretion and professionalism._Licenses and Certifications:
Bachelors degree preferred, or equivalent experienceMust pass full background screeningMust have valid drivers license, clean driving record and ability to safely operate a large box truck; 26 foot at minimum.Strict compliance with DOT commercial driver requirements (CDL not required).TSA CCSF training and an STA numberForklift, Aerial and Scissor Lift Certification (preferred)Rigging and Signaling Certification (preferred)CPR and First Aid Certification (a plus)OSHA-authorized 10-Hour Course (a plus)Blueprint Literacy (a plus)


*HOW TO APPLY:*
If a key role in the fine art logistics and management industry interests you, please review the responsibilities and qualifications carefully. If you feel that you are the ideal candidate for this position, please email your resume and cover letter explaining your interest and experience to Recruiting@artechseattle.com Learn more at http://artechseattle.com/. Please, email only  no phone calls.

----------

